# Get out of my space!



## Hipcheck2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Do not take food from my hands. Do not jump up to "lick" my face every time I bend over(I have a huge lump on my head and considered going to the ER lastnight because his head is much harder than mine).. Do not lay on top of me, alright this one is super cute, but I feel like its disrespectful. Do not lick my legs when I'm wearing shorts.

I adopted Rocco at 9 months from a family who kept him outside in a kennel since he was purchased at 8 weeks. Its been a roller coaster ride since. Admittedly, I didn't have time to work with him much when I got him.. He just turned 1 year, and I have the time now. He's great at being up your butt, which is nice for hiking or visiting my dads farm off leash. He's great with other dogs. He's just one of those 3 month old puppies, stuck in a full size dog.

I used to think I was great at training dogs.. Then he came into my life.

[vent over.. Suggestions?]


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

GSD can be very head strong. Contact a trainer who knows allot about GSDs. Lots of exorcise can really help with that extra energy. Daily walks and training sessions will make a more confident and calm dog.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Hipcheck2012 said:


> Do not jump up to "lick" my face every time I bend over(I have a huge lump on my head and considered going to the ER lastnight because his head is much harder than mine)..
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Reminds me of something my guy did to me a couple of months ago. 
I was sitting on the couch and went to bend down for something, Tober chose that time to try to jump in my lap. His hard head made contact with my nose . . . I never had xrays but I am positive he fractured it. I walked around for days with 2 black eyes and weeks with a very tender nose. 

It was kinda funny to explain to people how I managed to get 2 black eyes. 


Tober is one of those in your face/lap all the time dogs. 
I second the above suggestion . . . exercise. If he is tired he will be that much more likely to be up your rear all the time.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Sounds like you are describing my Jack! (except for the food part)

I emailed and then called, and last night I finally heard back from a trainer that comes highly recommended in the forums. I will have to drive an hour each way to meet with him, and we have to wait until May 30th for our initial consultation, but I am so excited.

Seems like my timid rescue grew into a rambunctious teen overnight. Time flies, and the training I did establish seems to be slipping.

I am so looking forward to professional help! Is that possibility for you?


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

exercise, exercise. 

That being said, I still have a 4 yr old that is not allowed to jump up, who doesn't get acknowledged until he calms down when I get home, and he still jumps up and gets a lick in now and then. Mainly when I return from an out of town trip. 

Totally different dog on the field.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Tober has a pretty good hold on "off", "leave it" and "go to bed". "Go to bed" means simpy get out of my space and relax. 

The nose thing was just a fluke. A painful one for me, but a one time occurence (so far). Also, in his defense I had just been playing with him.:wild: So, I kinda asked for it!
Poor guy, I pushed him off me and yelled a few choice words (not directed at him, just random swear words). He thought he was in serious trouble and went to his kennel. 

If he gets plenty of exercise he is lovely. In the near future we will be moving out of "town" into a more rural area where we will have 35 acres to roam in our own back yard.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

shannonrae said:


> If this is directed at me . . . yes, it is possible. But, I dont feel I need professional help just yet.


Oh no, not you. I was empathizing with the original poster


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

JackandMattie said:


> Oh no, not you. I was empathizing with the original poster


Sorry, I misunderstood. 
I did notice my error and went back and edited my post. But, you had already responded and as usual too little too late on my part. 

Thats what I get when I am hurridly reading posts and dont pay attention. Silly me.


----------



## Annie's Mom (Mar 19, 2013)

i swear i have invisible velcro on my outer thigh. Annie is absolutely stuck to me. i am currently working on "respect the feet". she plants herself in my path at times. i am going to break a hip or something. when i see it happening, i start to just shuffle my feet as i move forward, while at the same time telling her to "respect the feet"


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

"respect the feet" lol I love that. :laugh: Great command phrase.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Exercising solved all the issues with my pup.  A tired pup is a happy pup. But extra training never hurts


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Respect the feet ... I am going to borrow that. Fiona likes to lay across my feet when I sit. Preventing me from leaving, I guess.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

For the taking food out of the hand: Have you tried to train a "take it" command? Our Collie was a huge "food surfer"; she would happily take food off the counter or out of your hand without hesitating. She quickly taught Finn this particular habit. To break it, we trained "take it". We would put him in a sit and put a treat in a closed fist. He would sniff, and the minute he stopped and sat still, we would open our hand, and not let him take it until he was calm. We'd say "take it" and he'd get the treat. We even did this with our dumb as nails Collie and she picked it up pretty quick.

As for the laying. We trained a "snuggle" command. It was simply ignoring him if he tried to lay on us and giving him the "off" command. We would then pat our leg and say "snuggle". He would get praise and lovin' when he would do it on command, an "off" and ignoring when he did it without.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## Hipcheck2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you for all of the suggestions! Rocco does get a lot of exercise.. He has a 3yo shep/lab brother, and a rowdy 80lb English bulldog who Rocco thinks is a brother(he's my friend's dog).. The 3 of them are constantly playing, then taking naps, then playing..

He gets trips to the dog park by himself.. Goes with me to my dads farm.. He is also alone with me and my now 4wk old pit foster for about 2-3 hours a day to socialize her.. The other dogs are too rough.

I hope I don't sound too proud to use a trainer.. I've just never went to one (for my own dogs). My shep/lab just became a CGC in January, and completed a thru-hike of the Appalachian Trail with me last summer.. "My" beagle that my dad kept at home can be trusted off leash, he hikes, goes along when I ride my horses, etc, as well as knowing a dozen commands. The keyword there was "beagle"..

A trainer isn't out of the question.. But I feel like these are simple problems, and they are in the same category, so if I can break through on one issue.. The other issues would start to be resolved too. That's why I thought I'd come here for some suggestions from wonderful people who I'm sure have been through them with GSDs before! =]




JackandMattie said:


> Sounds like you are describing my Jack! (except for the food part)
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Timid rescue to teen is exactly what happened! He was afraid of being in the house, any type of flooring that switched was terrifying. He slinked along the walls for the first 2 weeks.. You'd never know it now!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hipcheck2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'd like to add that I plan on doing some sort of sport for fun with him.. Agility, flyball, dock diving? Nose work, etc... I'd like to save $$ to work with a trainer then. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

